# This election is tearing my family apart



## ingsoc3125 (Feb 14, 2013)

My brother just came home for his spring break. He's leans to the left as far as politics go, and my parents are fairly conservative. One of them had Fox News on the TV (big mistake) and when my brother came in the room, he just had to correct everything he thought was wrong. That led one of my parents to say that they would vote for Donald Trump if he earned the Republican nomination. I found that a little troubling, but I have enough benefit of the doubt to know that this particular parent isn't racist or bigoted, so I said nothing. My brother though, who can't possibly fathom that someone could see the world differently than him, was infuriated and tried to talk them out of it. Every time we tried to drop the subject, he kept bringing it back up. About 24 hours later, no one's talking to each other, one parent is a combination of sad/angry, no one's happy. I don't know what to do, and I'm caught in the middle of this. 

So thanks Donald Trump, Ted Cruz, Hillary Clinton, Marco Rubio, Bernie Sanders & co. for ruining my family. I hate you all.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

Politics are stupid. Whether you suck off the left d*ck or the right d*ck it doesn't change the fact that they're all lying, manipulative d*cks.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

ingsoc3125 said:


> My brother just came home for his spring break. He's leans to the left as far as politics go, and my parents are fairly conservative. One of them had Fox News on the TV (big mistake) and when my brother came in the room, he just had to correct everything he thought was wrong. That led one of my parents to say that they would vote for Donald Trump if he earned the Republican nomination. I found that a little troubling, but I have enough benefit of the doubt to know that this particular parent isn't racist or bigoted, so I said nothing. My brother though, who can't possibly fathom that someone could see the world differently than him, was infuriated and tried to talk them out of it. Every time we tried to drop the subject, he kept bringing it back up. About 24 hours later, no one's talking to each other, one parent is a combination of sad/angry, no one's happy. I don't know what to do, and I'm caught in the middle of this.
> 
> So thanks Donald Trump, Ted Cruz, Hillary Clinton, Marco Rubio, Bernie Sanders & co. for ruining my family. I hate you all.


Lol, sucks man. I hate politics also, all the candidates suck anyways. Your story made me laugh btw.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The douche or the turd. Once the election is over everyone will jump off the political bandwagon.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

they're all the same sh.t bags just different masks on the same face. I'm sorry but it's just true! the whole side thing is bs, it's all about who will push the next agenda whatever it may be. Illusions of choice.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't understand people getting angry and argumentative over politics. If it can be discussed calmly,fine -but why argue?? If each person is that adamant about their views,they're never going to win the other over to their side anyway. Let people vote how they please and steer clear of the subject. Some people just seem to relish the drama... It's spring break,just enjoy each other's company!


----------



## ingsoc3125 (Feb 14, 2013)

McFly said:


> Does your brother have aspergers? The next time he wants to shove his opinions on others keep a squirt bottle handy and spray him in the face when he needs to shut it.


Nah, I'd offer him some slack if that were the case. He just has a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

ingsoc3125 said:


> My brother just came home for his spring break. He's leans to the left as far as politics go, and my parents are fairly conservative. One of them had Fox News on the TV (big mistake) and when my brother came in the room, he just had to correct everything he thought was wrong. That led one of my parents to say that they would vote for Donald Trump if he earned the Republican nomination. I found that a little troubling, but I have enough benefit of the doubt to know that this particular parent isn't racist or bigoted, so I said nothing. My brother though, who can't possibly fathom that someone could see the world differently than him, was infuriated and tried to talk them out of it. Every time we tried to drop the subject, he kept bringing it back up. About 24 hours later, no one's talking to each other, one parent is a combination of sad/angry, no one's happy. I don't know what to do, and I'm caught in the middle of this.
> 
> So thanks Donald Trump, Ted Cruz, Hillary Clinton, Marco Rubio, Bernie Sanders & co. for ruining my family. I hate you all.


 It sounds like your brother is what's tearing your family apart. If something so impersonal and irrelevant to your family relations can be turned into such a personally tense situation, then a lot of things could have set your brother off, not just politics. Your parents ought to sit him down and give him two choices: drop the political talk or spend his Spring Break elsewhere.

Nothing wrong with political discussion, but some people take it way too personally and can't take differing viewpoints without getting offended or indignant. Sorry, but your brother sounds exactly like this. It's probably best to avoid political talk in your family from now on.


----------



## ingsoc3125 (Feb 14, 2013)

Still Waters said:


> I don't understand people getting angry and argumentative over politics. If it can be discussed calmly,fine -but why argue?? If each person is that adamant about their views,they're never going to win the other over to their side anyway. Let people vote how they please and steer clear of the subject. Some people just seem to relish the drama... It's spring break,just enjoy each other's company!


How I wish I could enjoy being around him more. He's just been so unpleasant lately and won't drop the politics. Guess I'll just have to run and hide when those discussions come up.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

ingsoc3125 said:


> *My brother though, who can't possibly fathom that someone could see the world differently than him*, was infuriated and tried to talk them out of it.
> 
> So thanks Donald Trump, Ted Cruz, Hillary Clinton, Marco Rubio, Bernie Sanders & co. for ruining my family. I hate you all.


More like, thanks my bigot controlling brother, for ruining my family. I hate you. :lol

My mom was like that. When we lived with her, she would opened the ballot mail of everyone else in the family and voted what she wanted in everyone's ballot, and then mailed it all back. Thinking back, it was pretty funny and sad at the same time.



> How I wish I could enjoy being around him more. He's just been so unpleasant lately and won't drop the politics. Guess I'll just have to run and hide when those discussions come up.


It's not politics that caused this. It's him and his personality and politics seems to be one of the many things that bring out his dark side. If not for politics, he would probably argue about toilets being more effective in flush if the water is swirled counter clockwise than clockwise.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's not the politician's fault that your brother is so disrespectful.


----------



## DarkmanX (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear. I personally dislike politics (and religions) for that reason, other than me just no believing
in it.

I might be wrong but politics really doesnt change anything or do much beside a few bureaucrats and smaller laws. Most things remain the same. Oh, and commiting tax evasions & lying too of course lol.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

The only person to blame is your brother and not respecting other's right to choice. I would be angry at your brother instead.


----------



## ForevahAlone (Apr 25, 2016)

Lol @ a Trump supporter not being racist. Oooookay. 

Tell them to cut the talk of politics out.


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

I've been inclined to take the view that there is really only one political party in the US, that being the *Property Party. *

What has become of a family when they allow politics to divide them? Where's the love? How has some political candidate or platform become more important than their love for each other? I can understand a good natured debate, but not a family torn apart by this insane circus. It's a matter of priorities in my view, and anyone who would disown a family member over this BS is not really family.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive (Feb 1, 2016)

Out of curiosity, did your brother behave this way (or get real political) before he went off to school?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

ingsoc3125 said:


> My brother just came home for his spring break. He's leans to the left as far as politics go, and my parents are fairly conservative. One of them had Fox News on the TV (big mistake) and when my brother came in the room, he just had to correct everything he thought was wrong. That led one of my parents to say that they would vote for Donald Trump if he earned the Republican nomination. I found that a little troubling, but I have enough benefit of the doubt to know that this particular parent isn't racist or bigoted, so I said nothing. My brother though, who can't possibly fathom that someone could see the world differently than him, was infuriated and tried to talk them out of it. Every time we tried to drop the subject, he kept bringing it back up. About 24 hours later, no one's talking to each other, one parent is a combination of sad/angry, no one's happy. I don't know what to do, and I'm caught in the middle of this.
> 
> So thanks Donald Trump, Ted Cruz, Hillary Clinton, Marco Rubio, Bernie Sanders & co. for ruining my family. I hate you all.


Discussion is the start of finding common ground, if anything a lot of the problems today are because people shy away from confrontation and discussion of important issues. 90% of society stays quiet while things like citizens united and bankruptcy on student loans got changed to favor the rich, the status quo definitely favors a very small minority of society and ultimately the path we are on is unsustainable. I'm hard left, but my biggest annoyance is the countless people both left and right that don't demand better and don't question the 'facts' placed in front of them that don't make sense. Trump definitely has a way of putting issues out there front and center which I like, but his approaches to them are at best impractical and at worst racist or fascist.. I would still prefer to see him win over Hillary though because she is a straight up corporate *****.


----------

